# Planet LK365 and Our Queen LK193 Photos?



## 1van (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi
I am looking for anyone who has any photos of two old Shetland Fishing Boats. They are the Planet LK365 and the Our Queen LK193. If anyone has photos or information where I may find some photos please would you get in contact with me.

Thanks


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Our Queen http://photos.shetland-museum.org.u...rch&s=item&key=Wczo5OiJvdXIgcXVlZW4iOw==&pg=1


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Planet http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk/index.php?a=wordsearch&s=item&key=Wczo2OiJwbGFuZXQiOw==&pg=5


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Is that the Zulu Planet you are looking for or the later boat?
I have pics of both


----------



## 1van (Sep 11, 2009)

japottinger said:


> Is that the Zulu Planet you are looking for or the later boat?
> I have pics of both




Hi J A Pottinger
Thanks for the reply to my post.
Its the Zulu Planet, my grandfather Willie was skipper on her and would like to get photos. Would you be willing to send me scanned copies and how much do you charge for them?


----------



## 1van (Sep 11, 2009)

Linnea LL590 said:


> Planet http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk/index.php?a=wordsearch&s=item&key=Wczo2OiJwbGFuZXQiOw==&pg=5


Hi Linnea
Thanks I did find these, I actually sent the Shetland Museum a e-mail enquiring to see if they sent electronic copies.

Many thanks


----------

